# Die Weinbergschnecke



## Casybay (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gartenfreunde,
unser Garten ist zum Geheimtipp  für  Weinbergschnecken geworden. Besonders um den Teich fühlen sie sich pudelwohl.
Muss ich mir darüber Gedanken machen?
Ich kann die schönen Tiere nämlich gut  leiden.


----------



## Dodi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die  Weinbergschnecke*

Hallo Carmen,

ich mag die Weinbergschnecken auch leiden! 
Habe davon im Garten auch einige Exemplare.

Ich denke, Gedanken brauchst Du Dir keine zu machen, zur Plage und absolutem Schädling wie die Span. __ Nacktschnecken wird es nicht kommen, da die Weinbergschnecken welke Pflanzenteile vorziehen.

Habe diese interessante Seite im Netz gefunden.

Ich unternehme jedenfalls nichts gegen diese und auch gegen die anderen Gehäuseschnecken, die Span. Nacktschnecken hasse ich jedoch...


----------



## Casybay (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die  Weinbergschnecke*

Hi Dodi,
danke für Deine Info und den Link. Hat mich sehr beruhigt!
Da ich eben auch ein Tigerschnegelfan bin und die Bänderschnecken auch leben lasse, war mir die Weinbergschnecke auch wichtig. Sie lieben aber alle meine Teichlein!!! So hat ich doch etwas Sorge um meine Teichrandbepflanzung.


----------



## Dodi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die  Weinbergschnecke*

Hi Carmen!

So einen __ Tigerschnegel hab ich das letzte Jahr zum ersten mal bei uns im Garten gesehen.
Ich hoffe, die werden mehr und die ollen Span. Wegschnecken weniger! :beten


----------

